
Data Structures Used in the OpenBSD Kernel (2012) [pdf] - ingve
http://kindsoftware.com/documents/reports/Britt12.pdf
======
krylon
> The implementation of float is not explicitly defined in the c99
> specification

I do not like to be a smartass, but it is defined very explicitly in the C
language standard - floating point types match the types defined in IEC 60559,
which is equivalent to IEEE 754.

~~~
corsix
Only if __STDC_IEC_559__ is defined, which implementations are not required to
do (in C++, the equivalent is std::numeric_limits<float>::is_iec559).

~~~
krylon
Hehe, serves me right! ;-)

Thanks for the correction!

------
Koshkin
Does not have much to do with OpenBSD per se.

> _[Measuring] Interface Complexity can serve at least two useful purposes.
> First, it can be used by a developer to get an idea of what libraries might
> be worth becoming acquainted with. Secondly, it can be used to assist in
> writing simpler, more maintainable code._

Makes sense, kinda. But here is an example:

> _The implementation for float uses four bytes, which yields a complexity of
> log_2(2^{8∗4} ∗ 2^4)._

Looks like this complexity metric combines the "internal" complexity of an
object (the number of bits) with the "external" complexity (the number of
bytes). Sure, although I do not think that the logarithm plays any useful role
here.

------
signa11
dupe of :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15979460](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15979460)

